# Metallica Love Child



## ozstone (Nov 21, 2007)

Calling all Metallica Fans.
I was surfing U-Tube and came across this, 6 Rums and A few pipes of Home Grown, this little lass rocked my world. Check it.

YouTube - Playing the ESP Kirk Hammett Signature - Cissie


----------



## reeffermadness (Nov 21, 2007)

hell yea...its good to see the youth continue to enjoy the true real great music.


----------



## scias (Nov 21, 2007)

shes 16.... id hit it in 2 years


----------



## Zekedogg (Nov 21, 2007)

ohhh well yeah 2 years then


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2007)

i suck.....YouTube - Harvester of Sorrow


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2007)

uuurrrggggghhhhh!!!!!!!

i really suck...YouTube - Battery (Layered every guitar)


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Nov 21, 2007)

ill take the one on the left........YouTube - Fade to black (full song)


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2007)

she did not go there.......YouTube - Ace of Spades


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Nov 21, 2007)

yea, she did. here is all her videos....YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2007)

this one is my favorite.....YouTube - ...And Justice For All (Layered every guitar)


----------



## Wavels (Nov 23, 2007)

WOW......I have to admit that I know nothing about Metallica, and what little I have now heard I do not particularly enjoy....HOWEVER....there is something captivating and enthralling about that little girls enthusiasm and buoyancy!

I feel like an extremely old and exceptionally filthy intoxicated man!
Yikes!


----------



## ozstone (Nov 29, 2007)

Wavels said:


> WOW......I have to admit that I know nothing about Metallica, and what little I have now heard I do not particularly enjoy....HOWEVER....there is something captivating and enthralling about that little girls enthusiasm and buoyancy!
> 
> I feel like an extremely old and exceptionally filthy intoxicated man!
> Yikes!


Thats the way, 
When the music can be seen to be played and the sounds that can come from an instrument thats where the most enjoyment comes from for me any way, As far as being a dirty old man I will probably be like that one day too. lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 29, 2007)

Wavels said:


> WOW......I have to admit that I know nothing about Metallica, and what little I have now heard I do not particularly enjoy....HOWEVER....there is something captivating and enthralling about that little girls enthusiasm and buoyancy!
> 
> I feel like an extremely old and exceptionally filthy intoxicated man!
> Yikes!



you should pay more attention to metallica and less to the little girls. just some good advice.


----------



## Wavels (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry, fdd, to me, Metallica seems overly loud and tedious and repetitive....does not appeal to my ears in the least....little girls however....oh no.
I am a truly a sick old bastard!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 29, 2007)

Wavels said:


> Sorry, fdd, to me, Metallica seems overly loud and tedious and repetitive....does not appeal to my ears in the least....little girls however....oh no.
> I am a truly a sick old bastard!


try to sit thru this.......YouTube - Metallica - Nothing Else Matters(S&M)


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 29, 2007)

or this......YouTube - Oingo Boingo - Little Girls


----------



## ozstone (Nov 29, 2007)

Great direction FDD, if that doesnt work, there always Engelbert Humperdinck


----------



## Harkin (Nov 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> try to sit thru this.......YouTube - Metallica - Nothing Else Matters(S&M)


Whats wrong with that, I like the S&M album...The quality on Youtube is a bit shyte though and I like listening to it really loud and banging while stoned, but listening to it on youtube just don't cut it..


----------



## Harkin (Nov 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> or this......YouTube - Oingo Boingo - Little Girls


Thats just freaky and crap haha damn all those midgets in 1 room


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 29, 2007)

Harkin said:


> Whats wrong with that, I like the S&M album...The quality on Youtube is a bit shyte though and I like listening to it really loud and banging while stoned, but listening to it on youtube just don't cut it..



i like it.


----------



## Harkin (Nov 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i like it.


Oh right. I thought "try sitting through that" you meant it was boring. Yeah if you don't have it on CD you should get it and listen to it on a good Hifi system with good headphones when stoned, I sit trough both discs. It's not their best album but it's different and it has saome excellent parts, especially the intro and 1st song, the way it builds up


----------



## vVVvxXXx (Mar 1, 2008)

fuck ya man i got all their old albums up to the black album, metallica fuckin rocks shit, that chick was pro, id like to see her play in 10 years, shell be better then metallica lol.


----------



## ozstone (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks Like a 9th Studio Album is on its way soon, cant wait to hear it, if Matt Sorum's description is any thing to go by.

Rolling Stone : Metallica&#8217;s New Album: &#8220;Ridiculous,&#8221; &#8220;Sick,&#8221; &#8220;Bitchin&#8217;&#8221; Says Matt Sorum


----------



## LION~of~ZION (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh hell yeah you go sweetheart...I love it!

the older guys hanging around the store showing off put down their guitars and walk out when this little chick walks in.


----------



## ozstone (Mar 7, 2008)

LION~of~ZION said:


> Oh hell yeah you go sweetheart...I love it!
> 
> the older guys hanging around the store showing off put down their guitars and walk out when this little chick walks in.


Yeh I can actually picture that, you know the try hards (Like Me) that are constantly makin mistakes and going "Whoops" gettin whipped by this little gem lol


----------



## LION~of~ZION (Mar 7, 2008)

ozstone said:


> Yeh I can actually picture that, you know the try hards (Like Me) that are constantly makin mistakes and going "Whoops" gettin whipped by this little gem lol


 LOL exactly...can only imagine how many wannabe kirks walked out when this teenage girl started playing...priceless


----------

